# Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?



## Michael der 2. (23. März 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich habe vor, eine größere Wildhecke/Vogelsträuchern zu pflanzen. Etliche Sträucher und Hecken habe ich schon zusammengesucht. Sie reichen von 8 - 1m Höche und auch von 6-1m Breite. Es soll später alles zusammen ein Bild ohne Lücken ergeben. Die kleineren sind eher als Zwischenpflanzung / Unterpflanzung der großen Hecken gedacht. Die Höhe ist eher nebensächlich. Was für mich viel wichtiger ist, wäre die Breite. Wie kann ich festlegen, welche Pflanzen wo gepflanzt werden müssen, wenn die Breiten alle unterschiedlich sind ? Welchen Abstand nimmt man, wenn die Wuchsbreiten so starkt vareieren ?

Ist jemand hier, der sich da etwas auskennt oder so was schon mal gemacht hat ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## jolantha (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hallo Michael,
vielleicht hilft Dir das :http://www.gartendatenbank.de/forum/hecke-pflanzen-anleitung-bilder-10-regeln-tipps-faq-t-924-1


----------



## RKurzhals (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hallo Michael,
bei den meisten Sträuchern stimmt die Pflanzbreite mit der Höhe ganz gut überein, das sind halt "Bäume ohne Stamm". Nur Zypressen, Säuleneiben oder solcher Art Dinge sind schmaler. Damit die Sträucher zusammen wachsen, sollten sie also enger stehen. Schwieriger wird es mit der "Unterpflanzung". In Richtung Osten oder Norden geht es vor der Pflanzreihe nur mit "schattenliebenden" Pflanzen. Auf der Südseite wächst mit der Zeit ebenso nur noch vor der Hecke eine kleinere Pflanze. Mit einer mehrreihigen Hecke bist Du weit jenseits 2m Breite (schau' Dir am besten mal die Windschutzstreifen an den Ackerrändern an, das sind Musterbeispiele). Da viele Leute wie ich nur einen kleinen Garten haben, gibt es bei mir nur eine Reihe, und darunter passende Kräuter (im Norden die __ Hosta oder eine Bergenie, in den Süden das, was im Bauerngarten so wächst - __ Astern, Phlox etc). Ich hatte anfangs gegen das Unkraut noch __ Bodendecker gesetzt. mit dem __ Fingerkraut bin ich am besten gefahren, das wuchert nur noch auf der Südseite, wo die Bauerngartenstauden gut dagegenhalten. Ein paar Erdbeeren und andere machen dem __ Fingerhut den Platz streitig, und im Frühjahr blühen die __ Tulpen und __ Lerchensporn dazwischen (da ist die Hecke noch blattfrei, ebenso wie die Bodendecker ).


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hi

Danke Rolf, für den Tipp mit den Himmelsrichtungen. Daran hätte ich überhaupt nicht gedacht. Es ist wirklich so dass Heckenreihe nach Süden/Norden gerichtet ist. Dementsprechend muss ich die Unterpflanzung der Schattenseite neu überdenken. Alle ausgesuchten Hecken sind für Sonne bis Halbschatten (Solitär- oder Gruppenstellung eben). Wenn ihre Endhöhe aber erreicht ist, wird das nichts mehr mit Halbschatten in nördlicher Richtung. Die frühe Morgensonne wird durch ein Haus verdeckt und die späte Abendsonne durch mehrere hohe Bäume.
__ Bodendecker sind bei mir auch eingeplant. Es muss pflegeleicht sein. Ich will später einfach nur mit dem Rasenmäher an den Bodendeckern entlang (die kann ich ja so gut im Zaum halten) ohne mit dem Rasentrimmer noch zwischen den Hecken das Gras raus zu schneiden zu müssen. Ich möchte es aber gerne so einrichten, dass die Hecke "sanft" verläuft und nicht von 6m Höhe direkt auf Bodendeckerhöhe abfällt.
Die Breiten der Pflanzen sind ja alle bekannt. Es gibt offensichtlich keine Faustregeln dafür.
Ich nehme als Abstand zueinander einfach die minimal angegebene 1/2 Breite der benachbarten Pflanzen und damit das Ganze noch zu schön dicht wird ziehe ich noch 20% ab. Die Unterpflanzung kann man mit den Jahren noch korregieren. Die Hecken erreichen ihre Endhöhe ja nicht in 3 Jahren.

Wenn jemand trotzdem noch eine Idee hat, kann er sich gerne dazu äußern. So schnell hab ich die Hecke nicht gepflanzt. Da sie lange bestehen soll, bin ich in der Planung lieber etwas langsamer, als später nur Arbeit durch schneiden und Pflege zu verursachen

Grüße Michael


----------



## jolantha (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Michael,
als __ Bodendecker kann ich Dir die Waldsteinie empfehlen, __ immergrün und pflegeleicht !
Wächst bei mir an der Nordseite, West-und Südseite gleichermaßen gut und schnell.
Blüht im Frühjahr mit kleinen gelben Blüten 
http://www.baumschule-horstmann.de/shop/exec/product/703/121/Waldsteinie-Dreiblatt-Golderdbeere.html

Kannst von mir gerne welche abhaben, da ich wieder abstechen muß .


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Es gibt im Internet Pflanzenhändler, welche Heckensortimente anbieten. Meist sortiert nach __ Immergrün, Vogelhecke, Blütenhecke... Kaufen werde ich solche Pflanzen nicht mehr im Internet, da habe ich viel zu oft schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber man kann sich den Pflanzplan abschauen.
Beispiel: http://www.poetschke.de/Heckenpflanzen-Bluetenhecke-5-Pflanzen--206d1a135139.html

LG Ronny


----------



## PeterBoden (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hallo,

ich habe drei mal vor acht, einmal vor sieben und viermal vor fünf Jahren je ein Heckensortiment bei http://www.eggert-baumschulen.de bestellt und gepflanzt.

Ich hatte keinerlei Beanstandungen, es war alles so wie es sein soll. Die Hecken stehen prächtig.

Vor vier Jahren war ich an der Nordsee im Urlaub und gleich die Gelegenheit genutzt und bei eggert vorbei geschaut. Alles ist echt, eine Riesenbaumschule / Gärtnerei.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Baumschulen sind da sicherlich positive Ausnahmen. Ok, zugegeben: Ich habe mit genau zwei Online-Pflanzen-Versandhäusern äußerst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht: Poetschke und noch viel schlimmer: baldur. Bei anderen habe ich es dann gar nicht erst versucht. Bei Wasserpflanzen habe ich dagegen nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht, aber nicht bei den angegebenen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hi

Auch wenn es das thema etwas verfehlt...
Ich hab schon paar mal Pflanzen bestellt bei NG natürlich, bei "Welt der Pflanzen" bei der Baumschule Horstmann schon das 2. mal und diesmal auch bei den Eggert Baumschulen.
Ob die Pflanzen alle den Winter überstanden haben wird sich zeigen. Bis dahin waren sie aber alle gut auf gewesen. Natürlich kann man nicht erwarten, dass die Pflanzen den Versand schadlos überstehen. Dafür sind sie einfach nicht gemacht.
Das Angebot bei diesen Online-Baumschulen ist einfach größer. Wenn man in den gewöhnlichen Pflanzengeschäften mal schaut, da findet man eher diese typischen Blühpflanzen etc, die hauptsächlich Farbkleckse im Garten sind. Von den Baumarktabteilungen, die haben überhaupt keine Ahnung und wollen nur verkaufen. Beratung und Wissen - Fehlanzeige.

Jolantha
Das ist ein tolles Angebot. Diesen __ Bodendecker habe ich schon mal ins Auge gefasst. Wann wäre es bei dir so weit, mit welchen Mengen könnte man rechnen und was möchtest du dafür gerne?

Grüße


----------



## jolantha (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hallo Michael,
da du Deinen wohnort nicht auf der Karte eingetragen hast, kann ich leider nicht sehen, wie weit weg Du wohnst !
Aber es ist auch kein Problem, ein Paket zu schicken, das kriegen wir dann schon hin .
Portoerstattung reicht dann vollkommen, 
Du kannst natürlich auch her kommen und selbst ausbuddeln !


----------



## Michael der 2. (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hi

Das wäre ja toll. Würde es auch ausbuddeln kommen, aber leider fängt meine PLZ mit 66 an ;-)
Wenn du so weit bist, kannst du dich gerne melden und mir den ganzen "Abfall" schicken. 

Danke dafür


----------



## jolantha (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Michael, geht klar, ich schick Dir dann ne PN !


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Mühe.
Der erste Pflanzplan ist schon mal angelegt, allerdings noch verbesserungswürdig.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hi

So, der Pflanzplan ist fertig.
Die inneren Kreise entsprechen der minimalen Wuchsbreite, der äußere der maximalen, nachzulesen an der oberen Zahl. Die untere Zahl stellt die Wuchshöhe dar. 4 Kästchen entsprechen einem Meter.
Jetzt muss nur noch alles geliefert werden und dann schön (an)wachsen.


----------



## jolantha (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Michael, Deine Zeichnung kommt auf meinem Compu nur ganz blaß zur Geltung.
Lesen kann ich gar nichts.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hallo Michael,
Dein Pflanzplan macht einen sehr durchdachten Eindruck ! Ich bin zwar nur Laie, doch kann ich für viele Deiner Sträucher die Wuchshöhen bestätigen. Du scheinst auch welche ausgesucht zu haben, die eine vergleichbare Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit aufweisen, und vergleichbare Ansprüche an den Boden stellen (in Richtung eher nährstoffreich, auf jeden Fall kalk- oder zumindest lehmhaltig). 
Dass in Deiner Zeichnung oben Norden ist, will ich mal hoffen, sonst habe ich mich blamiert . Ich bin auch ein Fan von einheimischen Gewächsen, auch wenn das nicht immer problemlos war. So habe ich ein __ Pfaffenhütchen mitten in meine Reihe gesetzt, das hoffnungslos "hintendran" war. Ich habe auch keine Begeisterungsstürme über die Blüte vom __ Weißdorn, und den Schädlingsbefall dieser zwei Sträucher sowie meiner __ Schlehe geerntet .
All diese Pflanzen hast Du gar nicht erst vorgesehen, gerade letztere werde ich wohl wieder entfernen dank ihrer Wanderversuche :evil. Ich habe auch eine dieser "Naturrosen" (auf keinen Fall eine "Hagebutte") dabei, die nur wenig Pflege braucht, und im Mai voller weißer Blüten ist, einfach toll.


----------



## Michael der 2. (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hallo Rolf

Auf Wahstumsgeschwindigkeit habe ich nicht geachtet. Die sind größtenteil aber gleich. Es gibt ausnahmen, die etwas langsamer wachsen (die __ Kornelkirsche zb.) und eben solche, die schon mal 75cm im Jahr zulegen können.
Worauf ich geachtet habe ist natürlich, dass sich die Wuchsbreite der Sträucher so entwickerlt, dass sie eine geschlossene Hecke bilden, aber nicht zu dicht stehen und sich den Platz streitig machen.
Dann habe ich sie in der Wuchshöhe so eingeteilt, dass sie sanft ansteigt und wieder sanft abfällt (da kommen nach links wohl noch Sträucher dazu, sehe ich aber erst im Sommer, dann fängt nämlich so langsam die Terrasse an).
Und dann habe ich die bedornten Pflanzen alle nach rechts gesetzt. Das hat verschiedene Gründe. Zum einen will ich nicht gestochen werden, falls ich doch mal drin arbeiten muss. Dann weiß ich genau wo sie stehen und kann mich noch frei bewegen. Zum anderen hoffe ich, dass in dem dichten Dornengewirr doch der ein oder andere Vogel Schutz findet und sein Nest baut. Stammgäste habe ich genug hier ;-)

__ Pfaffenhütchen und __ Schlehe habe ich schon letztes Jahr gesetzt. Aber weit hinten im Garten. Zusammen mit __ Schneeball, weißer __ Hartriegel, Kreutzdorn, __ Bocksdorn, Faulbaum und Hechtrose.
Diese habe ich aber einfach gesetzt im Abstand von etwa 1-2m zueinander. Hoffe dass es passt, wenn nicht hab ich halt den ein oder anderen Euro in den Sand gesetzt wenn eine im Dickicht unter geht. Deswegen hab ich mir ja jetzt auch etwas mehr Mühe gegeben.
Wenn Schädlinge dran kommen hab ich eben Pech gehabt. Aber jetzt fällt mir auch grad ein, dass ein paar der Pflanzen anfällig darauf sein sollen (Futterpflanzen für Raupen und Plattläuse), was aber wiederum den Vögeln etc. als Futter zu gute kommt. Weiß aber keine genauen Pflanzen, das war nur allgemein geschrieben. Was hast du dagegen gemacht und haben die Pflanzen Schaden davon getragen oer waren sie nur unansehnlich?

Wandert die Schlehe so stark? Noch ist sie sehr klein und kann wieder raus. Für die einheimische Felsenbirne muss ich noch eine Rizomsperre anlegen, da diese Sorte auch versucht sich zu behaupten. Dann könnte ich die Schlehe mit da rein stellen. An ihrem jetztien Standort ist leider direkt ein Baum, den ich dann zu sehr die Wurzeln kappen müsste...

Bei der Himmelsrichtung liegst du leider falsch. Das Blatt hat nur gut gepasst... Der (schwer zu erkennende) dickere Strich oben bei den Löchern ist die Grenze zur Nachbarin, etwa Süden.

Hab die Schrift stärker nachgezogen, jetzt kann mans besser lesen


----------



## axel (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hallo Michael

Damit es bei Dir im Frühling richtig toll blüht empfehle ich Dir noch Mandelbaum, Zaubernuß 
und Forsitie und als kleiner Strauch noch die Zierquitte ( blüht herrlich rot )


lg
axel


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hi Leute

Jetzt, wo ich fertig bin und schon alle Pflanzen bestellt habe bin ich im Internet doch noch fündig geworden
http://www.bluehende-landschaft.de/fix/docs/files/NBL_18_Geh%F6lzanlage_0607.pdf

Axel, danke für die Tipps. Evtl wird noch ergänzt (vielleicht auch nächstes Jahr)

Grüße


----------



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Michael,
ich glaube das wird nichts mit meiner Waldsteinie , die sieht seeeehr tot aus.Heute fotografiert . 
Guck !!


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Hi

Oh, das ist sehr schade. Sieht echt nicht so gut aus. Paar lichtblicke gibt es zwar, aber wirklich gesund sieht das wirklich nicht mehr aus. Hast du ne Ahnung, warum sie so mitgenommen aussehen? Eigentlich sind die ja __ immergrün, aber auch die immergrünen Pflanzen wechseln ihre Blattwerk, sogar hauptsächlich im Herbst/Winter, wie alle Nadelbäume auch. Allerdings sieht meine einsame Pflanze bei weitem deutlich besser und kerngesund aus. Ich hoffe, dass sie sich wieder erholen und noch mal alles geben. Kann natürlich verstehen, dass du dann keine abgeben kannst, wenn du welche über hast, kannst du sie wohl selbst gaz gut gebrauchen und den "Teppich" wieder flicken. 

Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## jolantha (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Michael, 
mein   "Teppich " ist jetzt über 10 Jahre alt , vielleicht ist da der Boden auch schon zu ausgelaugt, oder wirklich
einfach nur erfroren.
Ich warte mal ne Woche ab, ob sich untendrunter noch genügend frisches Grün entwickelt, und dann sehen
wir weiter .


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Ja, das wäre ne andere Idee. Bei milden Temperaturen einmal mit dem Rasenmäher drüber auf 5cm höhe und dann düngen. :beten
http://www.baumschule-horstmann.de/shop/exec/product/703/121/Waldsteinie-Dreiblatt-Golderdbeere.html
wird in dem Video da gut erklärt.


----------



## jolantha (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Michael,
danke für den Tip, ich harke in den nächsten Tagen das Trockene erst mal alles raus, und dann schaun
wie mal, was übrig bleibt. 
Zum Mähen ist da nicht mehr viel  
Die kann man eigentlich immer pflanzen, habe schon  im Hochsommer abgestochen und versetzt.


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Naja, Düngen muss auch nicht unbedingt sein. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Pflanzen den Boden ausgenutzt haben sollen. Die Fangen ja auch Laub etc auf und das wird ja wieder zu natürlichem Dünger. Außerdem sind sie ja auch zur Unterpflanzung von Hecken und Bäumen geeignet und sollten dann mit sowas auch zurecht kommen.
Raushacken würde ich sie aber nicht. 1. kommt dann wieder gut Licht an den boden, der es dem Unkraut leichter macht, wieder Fuß zu fassen und 2. war der Winter doch durchschnittlich kalt und vor allem auch lang, sodass sie vielleicht oberirdisch abgestorben sind, aber die Wurzeln noch ausreichend Leben in sich tragen.
Ich hab extra bei meiner einzelnen Pflanze geschaut. Zwei Blätter sind auch ausgetrocknet. Sie hat aber durch die umstehenden Bäume auch keine dicke Schneedecke oder starke Wintersonne bekommen.
Da gibt es aber wohl kein allheilmittel.
Erst mal muss ich jetzt die Hecken pflanzen. Wenn es nichts wird ist auch kein Weltuntergang. Decke den Boden besser ohnehin erst mal mit Rasenschnitt ab, damit der "Rasen" darunter abstirbt.

Grüße


----------



## laolamia (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

hallo!

selbiges hab ich vor 6 jahren auch so angefangen...als grundlage diente die naturagart vogelschutzhecke. da gibt es uebrigens einen pflanzplan mit. es ist wie immer....theorie und praxis....
einiges geht ein, manchmal passt der boden nicht oder anderes wuchert 

also hab ich ab dem zweiten jahr ergaenzt. dabei hab ich auch aufs "auge" geachtet und immer mal was bluehendes eingesetzt. __ flieder, forsythien (laesst sich guenstig selber vermehren) und ganz wichtig in meinen augen-__ wildrosen als brutplatz gegen katzen.
dann kam problem 2- es wuchert und ich komme sclecht an den zaun- loesung: brombeerer 
problem 3 das gras wuchert und sieht fuer den mensch nicht schoen aus - loesung: walderdbeeren

alles was ich in der hecke abschneide lasse ich liegen und die tiere freuen sich.
in diesem jahr hab ich noch einige schlehen und sanddorn bestellt und pflanze diesen nach- im grossen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden...die voegel auch...meine katze nicht 

also nach sechs jahren siehts schon gut aus aber richtig toll und "natuerlich" dauert bestimmt 10-15jahre

gruss marco


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

Morgen Marco

Ja, ich weiß, NG hat da so ein Sortiment. Allerdings sind da sehr viele Pflanzen enthalten, die Ausläufer treiben, da diese leichter zu vermehren sind. Ich möcht gerne eine Hecke, die ich einfach wachsen lassen kann, ohne später damit noch Arbeit zu haben.
Klar, es passt nicht immer so, wie man es sich vorstellt... Ergänzen werde ich wohl auch müssen, ich hoffe jedoch nicht. __ Wildrosen sind genügend vorhanden und andere bestachelte Hecken.
Vom Zaun habe ich bewusst die maximale Endgröße + 1m gerechnet.
Sanddorn zb. gilt als sehr stark ausläufertreibend. Auf lange sicht hin, wird sich dieser im Garten ausbreiten.
Rizomsperre einplanen !!! Das wäre bei mir auch eine Alternative gewesen, jedoch standen hier vor kurzem noch gewaltige Fichten, deren Wurzeln das aber verhindern. und 9x Wurzeln ausgraben mit bis zu 50cm Durchmesser... Das erspare ich mir !!!


----------



## laolamia (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

hallo,

ok meine hecke macht ca 2h arbeit im jahr 
ich waere froh wenn sie sich so verbreitet..... ok mein ziel ist es ja auch die hecke der natur zu ueberlassen und nur einíge akzente fuers menschliche auge einzubauen.
ich hab allerdings auch 4500m² und die hecke ist hinten in der naturecke... ich finde es halt schoen wenn sich die natur auch ein plaetzchen gestalten kann.
vor der hecke fahr ich mit dem rasentraktor lang ...da breitet sich nichts aus.

gruss marco


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

oh, da hast du ja echt viel Platz. Dann is das ok. Bei mir verläuft die Heche entlang des Grundstückes (nur 1600m² ;-)) und zur Grenze hin ist ein 1-2m langer 45° steiler Hang. Da ist nicht mit rasenmäher etc. Nur Rasentrimmer und da macht das dann schon etwas mehr aus, wenn da mal was unterirdisch zum Nachbarn kommt und sich dann verbreitet. Da das aber nicht meine einzige Hecke ist (auf der anderen Seite ist auch noch eine und am Ende) will ich das nur anlegen und nie wieder was drin machen. Gut etwas Pflegeschntt, damit es dichter wird soll man ja schon machen...

Hast du vielleicht Fotos ? Hört sich interessant an...

Grüße

Ps: Richtig gut kommt der __ Flieder. Dann musst du aber den gewöhnlichen einheimischen und nicht diese Schmetterlings- oder __ Sommerflieder nehmen. Der ist sozusagen ein Musterbeispiel für naturbelassene Hecken. Ist bei mir an die 4m hoch, das Laub ist sehr dicht und schön anzusehen, zieht jede Menge Insekten an (besser nennt man es Fledermausfutter ;-)) und überzieht den Boden mit Ausläufern. Bildet ein tolles dichtes Unterholz-Gestrüpp. Die alte Hecke auf der anderen seite sah nach Entfernen (*) dieser Ausläufer richtig kahl unten rum aus. 
* bedeutet einfach abschneiden dicht über dem Boden. Jetzt sehe ich aber, dass er sich dort teilt und neu austreibt. Vielleicht lass ich es so uns stutze ihn nur regelmäßig. das nenne ich eben nicht Pflegeleicht. zum Nachbar hin kennen die da keine Grenze. und es ist obendrein nur einen Meter weg. Da MUSS ich einfach was machen. Neuausschlag in einem Jahr zwischen 50 und 60!!! cm mitten im heißen Sommer geschnitten


----------



## laolamia (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich einen Pflanzplan anlegen?*

fotos lieber wenns blueht und waechst


----------

